# Problème :Safari connexion sécurisée serveur



## surfin (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un problème depuis quelques jour avec safari, le message d'erreur est:
 "_Safari na pas pu établir une connexion sécurisée au serveur_"
Je rencontre le même souci pour accéder à ma boite hotmail
Si ça peu vous aider j'ai mac osX 10.3.9 et livebox 
Merci de votre aide
Surfin


----------



## rachmede (11 Avril 2007)

Je ne peux pas t'aider pour les messages d'erreurs comme tel, mais je soupçonne qu'ils apparaissent à des pages bien précises... principalement celles dont notre bon ami microsoft est responsable.

Quand je me suis procuré mon Macbook, en août dernier, j'étais un tout nouvel utilisateur Mac, comme toi je voulais aller voir mes mails dans hotmail, Safari a marché quelques fois puis il s'est mit à faire systématiquement ce que tu décris chaque fois que je voulais accéder à Hotmail, ou encore, s'il n'y avait pas d'erreurs, ça devenait simplement interminable à ouvrir. 

Problème ? Probablement microsoft qui se fout pas mal de safari.
Solution, utiliser firefox pour aller sur hotmail.


----------



## surfin (13 Avril 2007)

merci Rachmede
je confirme, avec Firefox, je peux aller sur hotmail et sur sites sécurisés.
encore merci 
Surfin.


----------



## janotlapin (3 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai depuis une semaine le même problème que vous....avez vous depuis trouver une solution?
Merci de me répondre

Janotlapin


----------

